# Biete: Simatic S7 Software



## SPS Man (14 Dezember 2010)

Ja wie oben steht biete ich die S7 Software sie ist neu und OVP wurde noch nie benutzt und ist mit Lizenz. Ich hätte einmal die Standard Tools, Engineering Tools, Runtime Software und Human Machine Interface. Also wer interesse hat einfach anfragen habe auch noch viele Baugruppen und andere Software.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2010)

könntest du bitte mal genauer aufschreiben was du da hast, Software von
Siemens ist ein weites Feld, am besten mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## SPS Man (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo also

Standard Tools sind Step 7 Step, 7-Mini, Step 7-Micro Win

Engineering Tools: CFC, S7 Graph, S7 PLCSIM, S7 PDIAG, TeleService, S7-SCL, S7 HiGraph, M7 Pro C/C++

Runtime Software: WinAC, M7 SYS, PRODAVE-MPI, Standard PID Control, Modular PID Control, SOFTNET

Human Machine Interface: ProTool/Lite, ProTool, ProTool/Pro, WinCC


Preise können wir bei wirklichem interesse gern über PN verhandeln.


----------



## Kai (14 Dezember 2010)

Du darfst nicht einfach abschreiben, was auf der Rückseite der Verpackung draufsteht. 

Dort steht nur eine Übersicht über die von Siemens erhältlichen Softwarepakete.

Schau mal auf die Seite der Verpackung, dort steht die richtige Bezeichnung für die Software.

Gruß Kai


----------



## SPS Man (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich habe allealso nix abgeschrieben und hätte vllt auch noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

deine Beiträge lesen sich irgendwie so, als ob die Quelle "nicht ganz legal" wäre 

Was hier nachgeragt wurde heißt 6ES7......

Also mal her mit den MLFB´s


MfG


----------



## SPS Man (14 Dezember 2010)

Habe dir eine per PN gesendet. Alle werde ich jetzt hier nich on stellen das können wir gerne alles per PN regeln wenn wirkliches interesse besteht.


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Danke, kein Bedarf

PS: klingt schon wieder "halbseiden" 


MfG


----------



## SPS Man (14 Dezember 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit halbseiden?? Und hattest du was auszusetzen bei dem was ich dir geschickt habe?? Weil ich leider keine Antwort von dir bekommen habe.


----------



## winnman (14 Dezember 2010)

schreib mal genau was du hast (Versionen) und deine Preisvorstellungen, dann wirst du auch entsprechende Antworten erhalten.

Deine Angaben sind doch wohl sehr luftig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2010)

Was der Ralf meint, nicht nur Stehler sondern auch
der Hehler ist dran. Ich hätte auch Angst das zu kaufen. 
Irgendwie kommt mir da etwas komisch vor, kannst
du guten Gewissens eine Rechnung auf die Ware erstellen?


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir da etwas komisch vor


 
*ACK*


Ich wurde erhöhrt 

MfG


----------



## IBFS (14 Dezember 2010)

SPS Man schrieb:


> Ja wie oben steht biete ich die S7 Software sie ist neu und OVP wurde noch nie benutzt und ist mit Lizenz. Ich hätte einmal die Standard Tools, Engineering Tools, Runtime Software und Human Machine Interface. Also wer interesse hat einfach anfragen habe auch noch viele Baugruppen und andere Software.





SPS Man schrieb:


> Hallo also
> 
> Standard Tools sind Step 7 Step, 7-Mini, Step 7-Micro Win
> 
> ...



Wir sind hier kein Kindergarten.
Mit so einer lückenhaften Beschreibung würdest du bei EBAY sofort rausfliegen oder bestenfalls mit Missachtung bestraft.

Generell gilt:  OHNE Original COL-Certificate ist alles was du hast für den
Verkauf unzulässig.

Mit solch komischen Aktionen gefährdest du die Reputation des Forums.
Das solltest du bedenken.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2010)

@Frank,
du meinst Sesamstrasse, nicht Kindergarten:
"Pssst, hey du, ja genau du, willst du was von S kaufen....."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyapiXSA3Ag


----------



## SPS Man (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo also ich werde euch am besten mal ein paar Fotos hochladen dann könnt ihr euch alle Serienummern ansehen und auch das alles noch Original verpackt ist. Und ich hoffe das dann alles ok ist.


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

SPS Man schrieb:


> Hallo also ich werde euch am besten mal ein paar Fotos hochladen dann könnt ihr euch alle Serienummern ansehen und auch das alles noch Original verpackt ist. Und ich hoffe das dann alles ok ist.



Dann passt das! Sehr gut.


----------



## SPS Man (15 Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt alles erkenne. Die die nicht mehr eingeschweißt sind habe ich so fotografiert das ihr sehen könnt das das Siegel noch nie geöffnet war.


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

SPS Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt alles erkenne. Die die nicht mehr eingeschweißt sind habe ich so fotografiert das ihr sehen könnt das das Siegel noch nie geöffnet war.



Leider sind die Softwarestände älter als die Steinkohle, was bedeutet,
das man nur mit größeren Kosten updaten kann. 
Für deine Recherche würde ich die empfehlen, mal bei der BUCHT zu
schauen für wieviel sowass dort vertickt wird. 

V5.1 ist im Prinzip gleich V5.0 zu betrachen, usw.:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-STEP-7-V...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item4836970b66



Gruß


----------



## SPS Man (16 Dezember 2010)

Hmm schade also ist es denn quasi nix mehr wert:-| naja jut dann werde ich wohl mein Glück in der Bucht versuchen.


----------

